# 2415 Diff Lock



## SHdrinker (5 mo ago)

Does anyone know how the diff lock assembly on the right side of the tractor is supposed to be assembled? I bought this tractor at auction and discovered there was a major issue with the rear end. Without going into detail, I'm trying to fix it. 

I bought the digital manual for the tractor and in the picture it shows that it is the locking sleeve, then the bearing, and then the spring. But in the schematic of the manual and Mahindras site it shows that it is the locking sleeve, then the spring, and then the bearing. Does anyone know which is the correct way? I can provide more pictures of the tractor if needed but I was hoping to find someone who has felt specifically with a 2415 and knows how it should go.


----------



## SHdrinker (5 mo ago)

Following up on this. I assume it goes like illustrated in the picture and the schematic is wrong.. Is the sleeve that the bearing, lock and spring slides in, supposed to have a lip in it about halfway through? You can feel where the sleeve drops off and gets slightly bigger inside. Idk if its supposed to be like that and its the only part I haven't ordered...

The reason for questioning this is because the bottom half of the axle bearing race (where the end of that axle sits in the diff) got blown out.. Yes, half the bearing race is gone from the differential housing. So instead of putting a whole new differential housing in, what did they do? Welded up their own half bearing race out of steel and bolted it in there... Part of me wants to shake the guys hand that did it because the ingenuity was there but the execution was poor, the other part of me wants to break the dudes nose for fixing it like this and taking it to auction....

What I really want to know is, what caused the bearing to break off the race the way it did? Is the diff lock getting hung up and causing the tractor to never come out of lock? Did the try turning on concrete with the diff locked and something had to give? How long did their ******* engineering hold up before it gave out again, or did this happen so they stuck their beautiful piece of artwork in there and shipped it straight to auction, to sell it to a young husband and wife that were so excited to buy their first tractor, only to find out they really just saved up for years to spend thousands of dollars on a lawn ornament....








I have so many questions....


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy SHdrinker, welcome to the tractor forum.

That's severe damage. Some butt hole dumped that tractor at auction. But there may be a reasonable solution. Attached is a link to a 2415 listed in salvage. Maybe you can get a complete assembly there.



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/mahindra/2415/farm-equipment


----------



## SHdrinker (5 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Howdy SHdrinker, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> That's severe damage. Some butt hole dumped that tractor at auction. But there may be a reasonable solution. Attached is a link to a 2415 listed in salvage. Maybe you can get a complete assembly there.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Already called them. Don’t have any of the rear end.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

MacFadden & Sons also has a Mahindra 2615 and a 2015. I wonder if they have the same parts? These are all 15 series tractors. Normally they have the same basic components, but engines are different.. Salvage people should know these things... Try All States Ag Parts - Sikeston, MO. They have a 2615
Phone877) 530-7720




https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/mahindra/2615/farm-equipment





https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/mahindra/2015/farm-equipment


----------

